# Found Old Dutch Capuchine in Brussels, Belgium



## tekaweni (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, I asking for advice regarding a pigeon that's set up home on my terrace recently.

It arrived five days ago. There are two leg bands - a green band with "AC 07 8244 B8" on it, and a blank blue band. I *think* its an Old Dutch Capuchine.

I know very little about pigeons and would like to return it to it's owner, or if that is not possible then someone who wants it. Would anyone here be able to assist me with this?

It appears healthy and accepts bird seed and water that I offer, is tame and obviously used to being handled.

Many thanks
Kim Hancock

Here's a link to the picture...

http://www.microboot.com/pub/pigeon/cutiepie.jpg


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

[hello i am jake i would like to adopt the bird please. if you still have please email me at [email protected] have a nice day.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have a look at these sites. There's links to many different types of pigeon clubs.

http://www.plymouthfancypigeonclub.com/index.htm

http://www.nationalpigeonassociation.co.uk/#/affiliatedclubs/4528063844

http://www.capuchine.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kim,

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

You might send an e-mail or private message to our member, Miriam,who lives in Belgium. She may know how to contact the owner with those band numbers, and if not she is a wealth of resources for all pigeons.

Thank you 

Here is her profile page:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3119


----------



## tekaweni (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all, and thanks for the responses!

Gogo45, I want to try to find the owner first, but if not possible will get back to you. Are you in Belgium?
Fbirdie82 - thanks for the positive ID! I had no idea there are so many different breeds.
Lovebirds, thanks for the links. Until this week I didnt know a single thing about pigeons and Im finding out more daily. Amazing how being pushed into situations forces one to learn!
Treesa, I've sent a PM to Miriam. Thanks very much for this contact.

Seeing as Cutie looks like shes going nowhere on her own steam (Ive decided shes a 'she' based on looks and temperament - not science!) I went out and bought proper pigeon food to replace the budgie seeds she's been on all week. A change which was welcomed. She's set up home in a cardboard box tho only uses it at night. She flies a lot but never seems to go far. With her obvious lack of homing skills thats probably a good thing...

I'll keep you posted on developments.

Kim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kim,

It would be best of you catch this domestic pigeon, if you haven't done so, and put it in a carrier or cage. That way he/she can be transported when the time comes, but more importantly, kept safe from hawks, cats and other enemies. The bird is very vulnerable outside.

Thanks.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Kim,

I spoke with Myriam last night by phone. She is in Spain for a few months. She checks her email, though.

Larry


----------



## tekaweni (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Larry, I just received email from Myriam now.

Treesa, I have no place inside my tiny studio flat to keep her. Fortunately I'm on the 8th floor so there are no cats about. The weather has turned to rainy so she's spending most of her time in her box. Hopefully I'll get her relocated very soon now.

Thanks both of you.


----------



## tekaweni (Jan 17, 2009)

A happy ending! The company grapevine has found Cutie a new home with someone who is starting out with pigeons. They have just converted their shed into a loft and she's their first. She moved in this morning and seems to have settled well.

A bonus is that their next-door neighour also keeps pigeons so they'll have plenty of advice.

Thank you all for your help!
Kim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that update with us, quite a happy ending then...


----------

